# extra long leashes



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

anyone use those huge leashes where ur dog can run as far and as much as he/she wants but you still have control over them? 

be something nice to use if u take them to a park? so they can feel like they are off leash


with a really strong dog i would worry about it breaking but there must be strong good ones out there


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

do you mean long lines? They are usually used for tracking purposes.

That being said, I do have a 30 ft long line I use for training. I am very careful to watch our surroundings. I am very cautious when distractions are present.

I would much prefer you use a long line instead of those retractable leashes. The line can hurt you or your dog relatively easily and I personnally don't trust them.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I use horse lunge lines. I don't track or do anything where it needs to be regulation, and I train horses so have a bunch of them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think if I were taking a dog out on a long line, I'd use a horse lunge line and not a tracking line. If the dog were to tangle, I'd rather have a thicker line not a thin one in case of burn.
I have a 20 ft cotton, but don't use it that way. I agree, retractable lines are dangerous for the larger breeds.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely a cotton one if it's a lunge line. Nylon BURNS when they rip through your hands. Just remember that the cotton has a bounce if they hit the end of the line when you aren't paying attention. Jax put me on my face when she was about 6 months old!

Horse lunge lines aren't going to break with a dog. That really is the way to go if you are just out playing


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Definitely a cotton one if it's a lunge line. Nylon BURNS when they rip through your hands. Just remember that the cotton has a bounce if they hit the end of the line when you aren't paying attention. Jax put me on my face when she was about 6 months old!
> 
> Horse lunge lines aren't going to break with a dog. That really is the way to go if you are just out playing


 
Sorry, just having the mental picture of that happening.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have one of these from this place: Before you order...

And I love it. Smooth. 

You ask for whatever - weight, length, do you want a handle, what kind of clip (I like the scissors one I got) and collar and they custom make it for you. 

It can get dirty and you can just wipe it off. I got a pretty lightweight narrow one because I like that for my hands and could have gotten bigger or heavier and I think it would have been fine. 

Very nice people to deal with too!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I made a 100' long line from paracord 550, so strong and only 1/8 in in diameter. It's so light the dogs don't know they are on it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Tessa dragged me face down once when she was a year old. We were at the park and she was sitting next to me while I talked to someone. Then she decided she couldn't help herself any longer, she HAD to go say hi to a dog across the park. 0-60 pulling me clear off my feet and dragging me before she realized what happened.

Yes, always cotton lunge lines. The ones with rubber stoppers at the end are best, and NEVER the ones with chains on them.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i can go to the farm store and buy a horse lunge line i had no idea they were good for dogs also 


what would u hook it up to? a martingale? thing i work about leather normal collars is the dog can duck its head out of them


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

also u guys ever play fetch on the long line?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I just used the long line in the beginning......I graduated to a 1/4 mile long line, the e-collar.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I use a 30ft long line and I also have a large stash of boat rope. I use a long line at night and early in the morning to give my back a break (and there are no people around)... When Jax is on it, he doesn't pull and I don't get dragged around. He rarely goes to the end of it, only when he stops to pee and I keep walking


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

something about the e collar just feels wrong idk i just hope to god i never have to use one on my dog

jax mom do u keep the leash wrapped around ur hand while doing it?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would never wrap a line around my hand. But as I mentioned before my background is in horses, and doing such a thing with a horse on a line is VERY dangerous. I also never hold the excess line in loops, because in an emergency those loops can go from 2 feet diameter to crushing your hand REAL fast. So I always hold extra line in folds.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Lin said:


> I would never wrap a line around my hand. But as I mentioned before my background is in horses, and doing such a thing with a horse on a line is VERY dangerous. I also never hold the excess line in loops, because in an emergency those loops can go from 2 feet diameter to crushing your hand REAL fast. So I always hold extra line in folds.


Very true, and very important, with dogs as well as horses. As I've always had horses, I also never wrap any leads around my hand or loop them, force of habit, but a good one to have. Even a big GSD, while nowhere near horse sized, is very capable of putting you on the ground on a long line because of the strength in the leverage they get when they're farther away from you. It happened to me last week, I held his line too tight and didn't pay attention and Rem took off after Beau toward the house, and BAM, faceplant! Keep a firm but loose grip, and remember if the dog takes off running or playing, you're likely to be dragged down if you're not strong enough. Also helps to wear gloves, I wear deerskin outside all the time when it's cold, keeps a nice grip and doesn't let the line burn the hand.

What I do as Rem is still in his boundary training is just leave the 20 ft. lead (it's actually also a cotton horse lunge line, not a dog leash) dragging behind him, instead of holding it, so he can run freely but I can grab him if he ever considers crossing the line.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

pets4life said:


> jax mom do u keep the leash wrapped around ur hand while doing it?


Nope  I also cut the end off if I get a leash with a loop at the end. This keeps it from getting tangled or caught on anything if he did decide to take off. 
I just wear mechanics gloves (no special reason, just BF has lots of them around) to keep my hands clean (leash gets dirty dragging on the ground) and since they're meant to handle hot mufflers, they save me from rope burn. 
Keep in mind, if there are small dogs around or even kids, their arms and legs can break pretty easily if they get tangled in a leash with a big dog at the end.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

pets4life said:


> something about the e collar just feels wrong idk i just hope to god i never have to use one on my dog


They're not as bad as you think 
I've put one on myself before... The lowest setting is no more painful than getting a static shock from walking across carpet. Mine has a feature which shuts it off after 6 seconds of continuous stimulation (lucky for Jax :angryfire
Unless the person holding the remote is a complete sadist, they're a really good training tool. 

Side note: since we bought the e-collar, our Lab hasn't pooped one pinecone!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to get a Biothane long line from here:
All things Bright & Biothane Home

I ordered a lead from them recently and it's really nice, it feels like a well broken in leather lead but it can get wet/dirty without changing the texture and you can just hose it off to clean it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog to "come" on command and other commands
that are used in having a dog obey. after your dog is trained
and socialized it can be off leash when it's around people or other animals.
i think a dog should be trained so it can be off leash in the city,
country, park or woods.



pets4life said:


> anyone use those huge leashes where ur dog can run as far and as much as he/she wants but you still have control over them?
> 
> be something nice to use if u take them to a park? so they can feel like they are off leash
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just wanted to say, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my biothane leashes and long lines


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I want to get a Biothane long line from here:
> All things Bright & Biothane Home
> 
> I ordered a lead from them recently and it's really nice, it feels like a well broken in leather lead but it can get wet/dirty without changing the texture and you can just hose it off to clean it.


I LOVE this company! I had them make custom skijoring harnesses (modified tracking harnesses) for my GSDs and I am so happy with how they turned out. I also have leashes from there, and my Rottie will soon be getting a carting harness.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The biothane's are nice, but still will burn if they wrap around the dogs legs or a persons ankles. And I agree with the poster who suggested removing the handle if there is one on a 30" line. You can tie knots for gripping, much safer than a loop.
If the line to be used is for exercise, then a horse lunge line would be best.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> teach your dog to "come" on command and other commands
> that are used in having a dog obey. after your dog is trained
> and socialized it can be off leash when it's around people or other animals.


Not here they can't. There's a leash law.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

leash law or not your dog should be trained to
the point where it can be on leash or off and obey commands.
your dog should obey in different enviroments. i think a dog should be well trained. having a dog that's off leash trained is such a convenience.



doggiedad said:


> teach your dog to "come" on command and other commands
> that are used in having a dog obey. after your dog is trained
> and socialized it can be off leash when it's around people or other animals.
> i think a dog should be trained so it can be off leash in the city,
> country, park or woods.





Chicagocanine said:


> Not here they can't. There's a leash law.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> leash law or not your dog should be trained to
> the point where it can be on leash or off and obey commands.
> your dog should obey in different enviroments. i think a dog should be well trained. having a dog that's off leash trained is such a convenience.


Can you apply to be a by-law enforcement officer in Toronto? LOL

I've received a ticket here for having a leash that was "capable" of extending to 7 feet. It was the kind that has clips on both ends


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

You got fined for that? And you see those idiots with their dog aggressive, unsocialized terrors on extendables that extend what? 10, 15, 20 ft? I found one at petsmart that gets to 26'.
Utterly ridiculas. I've had Shenzi on her long line and had a cop pass us, albiet slowly. I guess he saw we were training and let us be? I've never had issues. Can you post a picture of the leash? I can't picture what your talking about 

Edit: Was it a young guy on a power trip? Did you try to fight it?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I had some cops harass me while on private property saying I needed to put my dogs on a leash, we were playing fetch. Afterwards I looked it up*, and there is no leash law for my city. There is a law against animals "at large" but "at large" has in the definition "not otherwise under the control of a competent human being." I'm pretty sure I qualify as competent, and that my dogs were under my control. Often places have "restraint" laws as opposed to "leash" laws, which can mean verbal restraint.

*not that it matters, as I was on private property so if I wish to have my dogs offlead on private property thats no ones business..


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> You got fined for that? And you see those idiots with their dog aggressive, unsocialized terrors on extendables that extend what? 10, 15, 20 ft? I found one at petsmart that gets to 26'.
> Utterly ridiculas. I've had Shenzi on her long line and had a cop pass us, albiet slowly. I guess he saw we were training and let us be? I've never had issues. Can you post a picture of the leash? I can't picture what your talking about
> 
> Edit: Was it a young guy on a power trip? Did you try to fight it?


It was one of these: European-style double-length leashes (I love that style BTW, really handy) and I see people using flexi's all the time, which is why it never occurred to me that this might be an issue. 
The guy had it out for me from before, I think. He saw me walking by a park holding a ball that I found. He pulled over and asked what the ball was for since there are no off leash areas around. I asked him if this was communist China? He asked to see my ID, I asked him to call a real cop and I'll show the cop (knowing you can't arbitrarily detain someone)... he left us alone... The next week, saw me again and ticketed me. 
One could argue he was only harassing me because I was a smart ass the week before, but I was more than slightly annoyed that I can't walk my dog, completely innocent in this case, without being questioned???
I put this same complaint into his supervisor about our prior encounter seeing as I couldn't really fight the ticket as I was technically in the wrong.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> It was one of these: European-style double-length leashes (I love that style BTW, really handy) and I see people using flexi's all the time, which is why it never occurred to me that this might be an issue.
> The guy had it out for me from before, I think. He saw me walking by a park holding a ball that I found. He pulled over and asked what the ball was for since there are no off leash areas around. I asked him if this was communist China? He asked to see my ID, I asked him to call a real cop and I'll show the cop (knowing you can't arbitrarily detain someone)... he left us alone... The next week, saw me again and ticketed me.
> One could argue he was only harassing me because I was a smart ass the week before, but I was more than slightly annoyed that I can't walk my dog, completely innocent in this case, without being questioned???
> I put this same complaint into his supervisor about our prior encounter seeing as I couldn't really fight the ticket as I was technically in the wrong.


Techniqually in the wrong. I think, put into your shoes I would have fought the ticket. In the UK I believe prongs and other training tools are banned. So they do not sell them there and you cannot(should not?) order them online. The arguement would have been that if Toronto was enforcing their leash laws they would not sell them there or surrounding areas. If so, they are purposely allowing people to purchase illegal leashes.

Just did some reading. Sounds like pet owners can't even breathe over there without getting hassled...move to b-town, just noticed we have no leash laws, other than the fact your dog has to be on a leash. Any length is acceptable. Explains why I havn't been in trouble lol!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You have to be careful with those long lines.

I was playing fetch with a tracking dog who had not been unclipped and wound up with a 5 inch metal plate on my fibula........

So now, if someone "finds" me with a tracking dog, my rule is the line is unclipped before I will engage them in ball play.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> Techniqually in the wrong. I think, put into your shoes I would have fought the ticket. In the UK I believe prongs and other training tools are banned. So they do not sell them there and you cannot(should not?) order them online. The arguement would have been that if Toronto was enforcing their leash laws they would not sell them there or surrounding areas. If so, they are purposely allowing people to purchase illegal leashes.
> 
> Just did some reading. Sounds like pet owners can't even breathe over there without getting hassled...move to b-town, just noticed we have no leash laws, other than the fact your dog has to be on a leash. Any length is acceptable. Explains why I havn't been in trouble lol!


Sorry to go off topic.
I thought i had better let you know that prong's and electric collars are NOT banned in the uk,although in Wales last year they did ban the e collar, with a fine of £20,000 or 6 month's in prison for anyone found to be using one.
Although i wont use these myself they can be purchased here legally.
This is a link to one of the uk sites.

K9 Equipment UK | Neck Teck Prong Collars

Also with the longline is it ok to use a harness, or is a collar best.. I walk my dog at the top of Chedder Gorge, it would be a lot safer for him if he was attached to a longline because of the steep cliff face.
Linzi


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the correction! Now off to find out where I'm confusing it with...

I use a longline with both-but be careful with a harness because I've found if they hit the end you are more apt to end up on your face with a harness


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

jocoyn said:


> You have to be careful with those long lines.
> 
> I was playing fetch with a tracking dog who had not been unclipped and wound up with a 5 inch metal plate on my fibula........
> 
> So now, if someone "finds" me with a tracking dog, my rule is the line is unclipped before I will engage them in ball play.


Whoa, can you expand on this?


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Your welcome Deathmetal,and thank you for the advice about the harness.
I'm 5ft 2ins and 8 stone,so yes i probably would end up on my face. Linzi


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lin said:


> Whoa, can you expand on this?


The dog was very ball driven trailing dog (SAR) she found me and I was teasing her up with the ball and when I threw the ball did not realize the line had wrapped around my leg. So when she took off after the ball my leg went with her and I fell and broke it.

We were fortunate that my trail ENDED on the edge of a field. She was able to drive the pick up truck to me, I was able to climb in, and then when I turned white and felt queasy we both said......well guess we oughta drive to the hospital......

I still use a long line with my cadaver dog in certain situations. You just have to be careful with them. And yes the dog was in a harness.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

whoever gave you that ticket is a real (_O_).



Jax's Mom said:


> Can you apply to be a by-law enforcement officer in Toronto? LOL
> 
> I've received a ticket here for having a leash that was "capable" of extending to 7 feet. It was the kind that has clips on both ends


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The law here is very clear that it has to be an actual leash, and IIRC there is a length requirement too.


----------

